# Trivia 7/22



## luckytrim (Jul 22, 2019)

trivia 7/22
DID YOU KNOW....
It is well known that weather and mood are linked. Scientists  have
discovered the ideal temperature at which happiness peaks:  57.02 degrees
Fahrenheit

1. What is the name of the unusual phenomenon that happens  over a ship's
mast during an electrical storm?
(Hint; Three Words)
2. Movie Taglines;
"There is something about your first piece" ...
3. What's the name of the coffee shop in Seattle where Frasier  and Niles
Crane meet quite often?
4. In the game of Pool, what color is the Two ball  ?
5. By what name do we better know  Roy Harold Scherer  Jr.
(Hint a 'solid' Hollywood Star)
6. Who Sang That ??
"Oh Mickey what a pity you don't understand. You take me by  the heart when 
you take me by the hand"
7.  What country is part of the United Kingdom but not part of  Great 
Britain?
8. To what faith do Tina Turner, Richard Gere, and Tiger Woods  subscribe?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Al Capone played the banjo in the prison band, "The Rock  Islanders", while
incarcerated in Alcatraz Prison.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. St Elmo's Fire
2. 'American Pie'
3. Café Nervosa
4. Blue
5. Rock Hudson
6. Toni Basil
7.  Northern Ireland
8. Buddhism

TRUTH !!
The prison wasn’t always dreary. Warden, James Johnston,  believed that
having good food would keep inmates from rioting. Three meals  were served a
day, and prisoners could get more servings if they finished  their previous
plate. One inmate was kept in each cell, which was safer.  Monthly movies
were shown for those exhibiting good behavior, as well as  access to a 15,000
book library, and 75 magazine subscriptions. Al Capone played  banjo in the
Rock Islanders, an inmate band. Word is there were prisoners  who asked to be
transferred to The Rock for these perks.


----------

